# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Ministro de Agricultura presentará ante la FAO propuestas para fomentar sector ganadero peruano

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En Cumbre de MInistros de Agricultura en Italia.*   _Ministro Leyton presidió la ceremonia de instalación_ _de la Mesa de Diálogo entre Minag y Conveagro_   *Lima, abr. 21 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, viajará a Italia para participar en la Cumbre de Ministros de Agricultura convocada por la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), donde presentará propuestas para fomentar el desarrollo ganadero del Perú.  
Consideró que el Perú tiene condiciones para el desarrollo de la ganadería de carne y leche, principalmente en la zona de la selva y en algunas de la sierra. 
Además, durante su estadía en Italia tiene previstas reuniones con representantes de la cooperación internacional, a través de la FAO, y  espera conseguir algunas líneas de apoyo para poner en marcha temas vinculados a las propuestas que llevará a la cita internacional
En la Cumbre de Ministro de Agricultura, que se prolongará hasta el sábado 25 de abril, se verán temas como la política ganadera y el cambio institucional para la reducción de la pobreza, los desafíos ambientales y la agricultura del siglo XXI. 
Leyton indicó que esta es una de las reuniones preparatorias para la Cumbre de la FAO, que tendrá lugar en octubre próximo, y remarcó que en su condición de representante del Perú también llevará propuestas vinculadas a cómo enfrentar el cambio climático y la desertificación de algunas áreas. 
Antes de partir a Italia, el ministro presidió la ceremonia de instalación de la Mesa de Diálogo entre el Ministerio de Agricultura y la Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano (Conveagro). 
 Comentó que si bien dicho acto formaliza la Mesa de Diálogo, ésta ya viene trabajando hace seis meses y que producto de las reuniones permanentes se han alcanzado logros importantes a favor de la agricultura nacional. 
Citó el caso de los alpaqueros, a quienes se otorgará créditos para la compra de su fibra; el de los productores de café, que recibirán financiamiento para la rehabilitación de sus plantaciones antiguas; el de los algodoneros, con quienes se viene trabajando un programa de competitividad; y que se continúa viendo la situación de los productores de arroz.  
Recordó, asimismo, que en coordinación con las juntas de usuarios de los distritos de riego se consiguió la rebaja del precio de la úrea y anunció que se seguirá trabajando en forma coordinada para buscar soluciones a los problemas que afectan a la agricultura en el país. 
 En la ceremonia de instalación oficial de la Mesa de Diálogo participaron representantes de Conveagro, entre ellos Jorge Prado Sumari, Miguel Caillaux Zazzali, Reynaldo Trinidad y el gerente de este gremio, Efraín Gómez.Temas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura evaluó con Conveagro situación del sector Ministro anuncia acciones en áncash para promover desarrollo del sector agrario Ministro de Agricultura presentará ante la FAO propuestas para fomentar sector ganadero peruano Minam presentará hoy proyecto final de Programa de Ecoeficiencia en Sector Público

----------

